# Ys828 Problem



## danielswe (Jan 7, 2022)

My problem is that the snow thrower only runs on half choke, if you turn off the choke the snow thrower dies or oscillates at speeds. I have cleaned the carburetor but no difference .. What could be wrong? Yamaha ys828


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Three possibilities in rough order of probability:
1] the Loooong pilot jet needs to be cleaned more
2] the welch plugs need to be removed so you can get to more passages [did you use ultrasonic?]
3] the pump diaphragm has stiffened up to the point it needs to be replaced.


----------



## danielswe (Jan 7, 2022)

cpchriste said:


> Three possibilities in rough order of probability:
> 1] the Loooong pilot jet needs to be cleaned more
> 2] the welch plugs need to be removed so you can get to more passages [did you use ultrasonic?]
> 3] the pump diaphragm has stiffened up to the point it needs to be replaced.


Thanks for the help! I use ultrasound, do you mean the diaphragm in the fuel pump?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

danielswe said:


> do you mean the diaphragm in the fuel pump?


Yes


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

carb needs better cleaning. does the yammy carb have an emulsion tube? pilot/main jet/emulsion tube removed and a couple sessions in ultrasonic if possible.


----------



## ilovemyscoop (Jan 8, 2022)

I also have the 828 which will not start but runs on starting fluid.Removed the carb and fuel pump.The carb was not dirty inside but everything was bone dry.Its obviously not sucking fuel up to the carb.Are there rebuild kits for the fuel pump?


----------



## mp1 (11 mo ago)

My ys828 carb has fuel leaking out the overflow ports. I have taken it apart and cleaned it. The needle valve seems to be seating. Could the fuel pump be over fueling? Any thoughts? 
Has anyone sourced out an aftermarket carb for the 828?


----------



## ilovemyscoop (Jan 8, 2022)

mp1 said:


> My ys828 carb has fuel leaking out the overflow ports. I have taken it apart and cleaned it. The needle valve seems to be seating. Could the fuel pump be over fueling? Any thoughts?
> Has anyone sourced out an aftermarket carb for the 828?


Your lucky i can`t even get fuel to get to the carb.Try tapping on the float bowl with the plastic handle of a screw driver while its leaking out of the overflow ports.The float may be hanging up.


----------

